# [X] firefox comme fenêtre principal

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Bonjour,

Je souhaite installer un système avec X ayant pour seule et unique fenêtre Firefox.

Est-il nécessaire d'installer[/topic] en environnement graphique comme kde ou gnone ?

Comment démarrer firefox au démarrage du système ?

----------

## Leander256

Salut,

Pour ce genre de bidouille je te propose de tester ma solution que j'utilise pour qemu-kvm. Tu as besoin d'un gestionnaire de fenêtres pour que ton application reçoive le focus clavier et souris; si on peut faire sans, je n'ai pas trouvé comment, du coup j'ai installé x11-wm/twm. Mais pas besoin d'un Gnome/KDE/etc.

Le .xinitrc:

```
twm &

firefox
```

Le .twmrc (copié de je-ne-sais-plus-où avec deux ou trois options modifiées):

```
#

# $Xorg: system.twmrc,v 1.3 2000/08/17 19:54:08 cpqbld Exp $

# 

# Default twm configuration file; needs to be kept small to conserve string

# space in systems whose compilers don't handle medium-sized strings.

#

# Sites should tailor this file, providing any extra title buttons, menus, etc.

# that may be appropriate for their environment.  For example, if most of the

# users were accustomed to uwm, the defaults could be set up not to decorate

# any windows and to use meta-keys.

#

# $XFree86: xc/programs/twm/system.twmrc,v 1.4 2001/01/17 23:45:08 dawes Exp $

#

NoGrabServer

RestartPreviousState

DecorateTransients

TitleFont "-adobe-helvetica-bold-r-normal--*-120-*-*-*-*-*-*"

ResizeFont "-adobe-helvetica-bold-r-normal--*-120-*-*-*-*-*-*"

MenuFont "-adobe-helvetica-bold-r-normal--*-120-*-*-*-*-*-*"

IconFont "-adobe-helvetica-bold-r-normal--*-100-*-*-*-*-*-*"

IconManagerFont "-adobe-helvetica-bold-r-normal--*-100-*-*-*"

#ClientBorderWidth

Color

{

    BorderColor "slategrey"

    DefaultBackground "rgb:2/a/9"

    DefaultForeground "gray85"

    TitleBackground "rgb:2/a/9"

    TitleForeground "gray85"

    MenuBackground "rgb:2/a/9"

    MenuForeground "gray85"

    MenuBorderColor "slategrey"

    MenuTitleBackground "gray70"

    MenuTitleForeground "rgb:2/a/9"

    IconBackground "rgb:2/a/9"

    IconForeground "gray85"

    IconBorderColor "gray85"

    IconManagerBackground "rgb:2/a/9"

    IconManagerForeground "gray85"

}

#

# Define some useful functions for motion-based actions.

#

MoveDelta 3

Function "move-or-lower" { f.move f.deltastop f.lower }

Function "move-or-raise" { f.move f.deltastop f.raise }

Function "move-or-iconify" { f.move f.deltastop f.iconify }

#

# Set some useful bindings.  Sort of uwm-ish, sort of simple-button-ish

#

Button1 = : root : f.menu "defops"

Button1 = m : window|icon : f.function "move-or-lower"

Button2 = m : window|icon : f.iconify

Button3 = m : window|icon : f.function "move-or-raise"

Button1 = : title : f.function "move-or-raise"

Button2 = : title : f.raiselower

Button1 = : icon : f.function "move-or-iconify"

Button2 = : icon : f.iconify

Button1 = : iconmgr : f.iconify

Button2 = : iconmgr : f.iconify

"F1" = c | s : all : f.fullzoom

#

# And a menus with the usual things

#

menu "defops"

{

"Twm"   f.title

"Iconify"   f.iconify

"Resize"   f.resize

"Move"      f.move

"Raise"      f.raise

"Lower"      f.lower

""      f.nop

"Focus"      f.focus

"Unfocus"   f.unfocus

"Show Iconmgr"   f.showiconmgr

"Hide Iconmgr"   f.hideiconmgr

""      f.nop

"Xterm"      f.exec "exec xterm &"

""      f.nop

"Kill"      f.destroy

"Delete"   f.delete

""      f.nop

"Restart"   f.restart

"Exit"      f.quit

}

NoTitle

BorderWidth 0

```

Deux bémols:

Je ne sais pas si Firefox sera maximisé

Je démarre ça avec startx, si tu veux utiliser un xdm/gdm/etc. il y a peut-être quelque chose à modifier

----------

